# Need some Do's & Don'ts (isotrenotin/accutane)



## Greedy (Sep 7, 2015)

Okay so I just got some of that accutane from IMR because 30% is such a good deal and who can pass that up right?! But anywho, I was wondering what are precautions I should take and what not? Would really be helpfull, thank you in advance


----------



## Greedy (Sep 7, 2015)

Alrighty sounds good, so basically try to keep kidneys clean? I only have 3 more tabs of superdrols left so this is perfect lol. Hows the missus coming along with the baby brotha?


----------

